

Edward Snowden: Here's how we take back the Internet (35 min.) - 3rd3
https://www.ted.com/talks/edward_snowden_here_s_how_we_take_back_the_internet

======
ArtDev
There has been a lot of conjecture about what the NSA can and cannot do. This
clears a lot of it up.

My favorite part is how he responds to the comments by Dick Cheney.

